# stupid turbo ga16de lol



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

redid it again with o-rings on the copper gasket with copper sealant , new headbolts running 16 pounds stock cooling system, but still shooting water out the resivior bad only under boost. any idea's


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Some how your pressurizing your coolant system lol


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah. pressurizing the cooling system via either a headgasket leak, or some really weird connection somewhere


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

chimmike said:


> yeah. pressurizing the cooling system via either a headgasket leak, or some really weird connection somewhere


i might have to go back to stock headgasket  afraid she will blow when i up the boost to 25 on it. built motor btw


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

25psi on what turbo? a t25 shouldn't go further than 16psi. Won't make any more power at that level.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

chimmike said:


> 25psi on what turbo? a t25 shouldn't go further than 16psi. Won't make any more power at that level.


 it will on a gt30 lol


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

please tell me you have forged pistons and rods!


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

chimmike said:


> please tell me you have forged pistons and rods!


yes sir i do


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

good. show us the dyno numbers when it's running!


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

chimmike said:


> good. show us the dyno numbers when it's running!


when its running right lol. i just relized that i cant use stock gasket cuz my block is bored to 77mm instead of stock. i found a comapny that can make me a mls gasket for 200 bucks, dunnno if that be better then copper


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I told you before copper sucks! Who is making said MLS gasket?


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm also interested in buying a MLS for my GA16, please tell me where you found it.
I'm running 16psi and my stock head gasket doesn't like it.


----------



## alfsentra (May 24, 2006)

turbo200sx007 said:


> when its running right lol. i just relized that i cant use stock gasket cuz my block is bored to 77mm instead of stock. i found a comapny that can make me a mls gasket for 200 bucks, dunnno if that be better then copper


You have dyno? What internals you have? If you want go: www.ga16forum.com


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

alfsentra said:


> If you want go: www.ga16forum.com


i second that lol


----------



## nx'r (Mar 5, 2009)

the pressure might not be coming from failure of the head gasket, but probably the pressure getting across the inlet manifold gasket at cylinder 1 to the water port.

just a thought


----------



## ONQ-247 (May 26, 2010)

I don't see why a stock Nissan headgasket won't do the trick. All the recommendations I have been given point towards this being the most reliable of sources, given the fact that NOBODY makes aftermarket parts for the GA.

If you're blowing gaskets, I'd be looking at retarded timing as the cause.


----------

